# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  FuriousGold|PACK6| MTKreader v1.0.0.451

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] MTKReader_v1.0.0.451    Supported models  Alcatel OT-217/OT-217D
Alcatel OT-871A/OT-510A/OT-902
Alcatel OT-655w/Vodafone Chat 
Alcatel OT-913/OT-916/OT-918/C918
Alcatel OT-C919/A919/C919
Alcatel OT-922/OT-928
Alcatel OT-W939/OT-W969
Alcatel OT-M960/OT-903
Alcatel OT-985/OT-911/4010x
Alcatel OT-991/OT-992/OT-997/OT-998
Alcatel MOV2/Alcatel Pasadena 
ZTE V760/TELSTRA T760/TELSTRA T12
ZTE V788D/Plus Stil/Mobiwire Stil/Mobiwire Aquila
ZTE V856/V857/V875/NGM ORION
ZTE V889M/V970/MOMODESIGN SERIES
ZTE R3100/Orange Hollywood/T-Mobile Beat
ZTE UNITE F1310
Telenor R240/Emporia V32c/Alcatel 639G
Doro 611/612/Tele2fon v1)  
Added both direct unlock and code reading for a large variety of huawei mtk based models: 
Huawei G2800, G3511, G3512, G3610, G3620, G6003, G6005 Huawei G6210, G6620, G6622 , G7000, G7210, Panama Huawei G5500, G5510 (Cid Sec Huawei G6600, G6601, G6603, G6605, G6608, G6609 (Cid Sec Huawei G7050, G7105, G7300, G7300e, G7010, G6620 (Cid Sec
KPN Touch, T-Mobile Energy (Cid Sec)   NOTE
 Code reading is available for Cid Sec only and direct unlock is available for all    Cables required: mini usb cable, samsung c3300k, gw300, gs102     * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *  *وشــــــــــــــكرا       * * *

----------


## iziki33

شــــــــــــــكرا

----------

